# C'mon an show me what your working with!



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Good long weekend morning fellas! Its clean-up time at the SS Shop..

How about a post your arsenal thread? Show everybody your preferred tools of choice for battle! 

I recently upgraded to a M18 fuel combo kit and while running some inventory i realized over the years i have accumulated quite the Milwaukee collection, after counting 40+ batteries i decided I'd share and am hoping everybody else will proudly boast their respectful weapons of choice also! 

Forgive the quality of pictures , as I'm no photographer and my shop/garage isn't as big as I'd like it to be. This is actually the majority portion of my Milwaukee Gear, less of course my Milwaukee Boots, Gloves, coats, hoodies, or Milwaukee shirts found on my person


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

And my wife thinks I have problems....lol
That's quite a impressive milwaukee collection there


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Holy moley


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Holy geez SSP. I guess im what you'd call a minimalist then


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

You look like a sales rep with that


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

And I thought I owned too much Milwaukee stuff


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Milwaukee 18v batteries suck!! Anyone here have any leftover they want to get rid of?? I have way too many 18v tools to buy new ones.. thanks


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> Holy geez SSP. I guess im what you'd call a minimalist then


Dito


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll get a pic on Monday of my yellow arsenal. I have been through 3 hole hawgs in the past 4 months. For some reason they all loose high gear and when on low gear they get so hot that they can barely be held. Thats using a 2 1/8" self feed. Will not turn a 2 9/16. And unfortunately it just shows how tools are made now adays. I always clean my tools up on Friday afternoon. I just got the 11 amp Dewalt stud and joist drill with bind up protection. I love it so far. More power and lighter.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Been taking the radio fishing every weekend since summer began. Have left this thing outside during multiple storms. I just bring a fresh 18v battery every Friday night and it runs all weekend. 

Nice collection!. I love this stuff


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> I'll get a pic on Monday of my yellow arsenal. I have been through 3 hole hawgs in the past 4 months. For some reason they all loose high gear and when on low gear they get so hot that they can barely be held. Thats using a 2 1/8" self feed. Will not turn a 2 9/16. And unfortunately it just shows how tools are made now adays. I always clean my tools up on Friday afternoon. I just got the 11 amp Dewalt stud and joist drill with bind up protection. I love it so far. More power and lighter.


I had the same trouble, years ago.
The fix was catching the apprentice changing gears under load, and also making sure they were using a #12 or better extension cord.

Change gears under load, just once.. and you're likely done.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Enough batteries there to build a Smart car...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

dclark said:


> I had the same trouble, years ago.
> The fix was catching the apprentice changing gears under load, and also making sure they were using a #12 or better extension cord.
> 
> Change gears under load, just once.. and you're likely done.


I use a #12 cord only. I was the only one to use the drills, I don't trust the helper I have to use it i dont want to watch him break his arm or get punched in the face. I used my 3 5/8 self feed bit in it once. It got threw the one hole started smoking when I tried drilling out the top plate. It could be that I have just got a bunch of flukes. The only tools I didnt know the history of were the cordless kit. It got to where Milwaukee was slowing me down during rough in's. How ever I have had better luck with Dewalt. I know many of you are set on Milwaukee but I highly recommend the Dewalt holehawg style. Way lighter you definatly feel it at the end of the day.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

unclogs pic with the location of the radio antenna reminds me of alfalfa from little rascals :laughing:


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> View attachment 32109
> 
> 
> Been taking the radio fishing every weekend since summer began. Have left this thing outside during multiple storms. I just bring a fresh 18v battery every Friday night and it runs all weekend.
> ...


HA we got the same cups ...lol...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

tims007 said:


> HA we got the same cups ...lol...


I haven't spilled my crown and coke since my wife bought these


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> ...crown AND coke....


That is such a cruel thing to do to your Crown.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

All my kids have them ...each have their own colour .. haven't seen a spilt drink in the past two weeks


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

I keep going to the meetings ... But every damn sale or promo event gets me to add to the collection! Found a full 15 tool M18 kit on sale for $1000 at a dicey pawnshop when doing a job in the hood, The wife was pissed because i had over half of them already :lol: 

I'm popular all of a sudden on site if anybody needs anything ,lol! My apprentices have no excuses and I'm ultra efficient once i roll on site, rarely leave until jobs done. I invest in Canadian colors made by Americans , who can dispute that logic? Consume consume consume, live in abundant excess, afterall thats the American way! 

The old batteries aren't the greatest but i can assure you the 4 amp xc fuel m18's and 2amp slims on the brushless fuel line are above any other battery in class, hands down. I had Dewalts 28V 6 piece years back and it was the closest to power as these new fuel brushless motors , but were soo heavy at the time i ended up buying a coupke Makita kits. Burnt those out and finally bought Milwaukee as i could finally afford as a third year. First M12 kit with copper cutters, hacksawl, LED light, impact, drill and screw driver + radio for $399 at supplier and Problems developed shortly thereafter.. 

I don't just use these tools for plumbing though, everything and anything that comes up I'll take on at home or in my shop; whether concrete work, steel fabrication with my welder, gas-fitting, painting, do all my own automotive repairs & maintenance, household electrical and basic wiring, any and all plumbing jobs, residential plumbing to industrial pipefitting, site services, rural sewage, personal land-scaping at home and on the farm, furnaces/HVAC, AC, home electronics, counter-tops/millwork, the list goes on and on and is never ending as growing up on the farm hundreds of miles from civilization taught me how to read instruction manuals thoroughly and ask questions like I'm a handicap child ! 

Right now for example, I'm building custom steel shelving for my new ProMaster from scratch, fixing up and selling a couple older vans/trucks, insulating and boarding shop, finishing my own basement in its entirety at home, with guidance from the pros i know here n there. (Like taping, and tile I'll leave for the pros but will prep) 

A couple hundred volunteer hours at habitat for humanity helped me learn and understand most of what goes on in a home and how to do it all. One week alone we stained and installed cabinets, trimmed and installed siding, painted/cut/install baseboards, hardwood flooring, carpets and windows and doors. When working under the pros, i ask lots of questions and am always trying to figure out how much I'm saving and if it's worth it to do it myself. 

I was quoted $5600 to get professionally installed steel shelving... So feeling the butthurt already i went to my favorite Richie brothers auction in Nisku, Ab and bought a fully equipped cargo van, with steel shelves, roof rack, and good running order for $800... Little elbow grease, some time n effort and I'll have recovered like new everything i needed. Few hours doing basic maintenance on van, do a few cosmetic tricks/detailing to boost Sell potential and at the end of the month I'll hAve all new steel painted shelves. Re-selling the van at $2000-$3000 alone will be profiting +<%100. 

I'm definitely a borderline hack at home and on the farm, but we grow our own food, butcher out own meat, and fix everything in between, and hell i couldn't afford to have it any other way!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

SSP said:


> I keep going to the meetings ... But every damn sale or promo event gets me to add to the collection! Found a full 15 tool M18 kit on sale for $1000 at a dicey pawnshop when doing a job in the hood, The wife was pissed because i had over half of them already :lol:
> 
> I'm popular all of a sudden on site if anybody needs anything ,lol! My apprentices have no excuses and I'm ultra efficient once i roll on site, rarely leave until jobs done. I invest in Canadian colors made by Americans , who can dispute that logic? Consume consume consume, live in abundant excess, afterall thats the American way!
> 
> ...


Now all you need is the underground bunker.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'm doing my roof because the lowest bid was $5k without a tear off. I'm tearing off, replacing worn sheathing and drip dealies, new skylight, the best shingles, everything new. I bought a new compressor and nail gun, too...really nice equipment. My estimated final cost: $3500.00. It may take a week or more, but I don't care.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> That is such a cruel thing to do to your Crown.


What do you suggest? On the rocks?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep...the perfect mixed drink is when I stir the ice.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hat tip to biz


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Yep...the perfect mixed drink is when I stir the ice.


Too much ice !


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Too much ice !


I'm a sipper, not a guzzler. (Most days :laughing: )


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I disagree the best way to drink crown is pressed....yummmm..... Lite on coke


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

How do you afford all those power tools? Holy!


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> How do you afford all those power tools? Holy!


A collection takes time .... ok and dedication lol.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a few Milwaukee tools. I was not happy with them. One set I got from Home Depot only to be returned quickly when drill was smoking after trying to drill a 3" hole in a shower surround. Then the Milwaukee rep convinced me to give them another shot we bought another set at a local pro tool store (completely different grade if tool). The drill was much better. I still think my old DeWalt sets are much more powerful and durable. 

That is an impressive platoon of power tools, they must be doing a good job for you if you've collected that many.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Some where a Milwaukee shipment went missing, just my guess. Haha, Jk.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> I have a few Milwaukee tools. I was not happy with them. One set I got from Home Depot only to be returned quickly when drill was smoking after trying to drill a 3" hole in a shower surround. Then the Milwaukee rep convinced me to give them another shot we bought another set at a local pro tool store (completely different grade if tool). The drill was much better. I still think my old DeWalt sets are much more powerful and durable.
> 
> That is an impressive platoon of power tools, they must be doing a good job for you if you've collected that many.


I agree with the statement about milwaukee, could be that the tools are past their year of usefulness but lots of red making smoke lately.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> I agree with the statement about milwaukee, could be that the tools are past their year of usefulness but lots of red making smoke lately.


Love the tools ,just hate the batteries..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Love the tools ,just hate the batteries..


I'm the opposite, hate the Milwaukee tools, love the bigger batteries. The batteries outlast the tools. 
I have had better luck with Dewalt however I think all power tools are made the same now. I have had a 18v XRP hammer drill given to me, it was abused since 2003 and still going strong as the day it was made. How ever tools now are made to last a year then break so you need to get another. Unfortunately the way everything is manufactured now. :whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> I'm the opposite, hate the Milwaukee tools, love the bigger batteries. The batteries outlast the tools.
> I have had better luck with Dewalt however I think all power tools are made the same now. I have had a 18v XRP hammer drill given to me, it was abused since 2003 and still going strong as the day it was made. How ever tools now are made to last a year then break so you need to get another. Unfortunately the way everything is manufactured now. :whistling2:


My first Milwaukee battery drill..back in 1989.. 1st battery lasted 12.5 years.. second one crapped out at almost 14 years.. hold its charge in any weather.. now where the hell they fooked up with today's tools??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> My first Milwaukee battery drill..back in 1989.. 1st battery lasted 12.5 years.. second one crapped out at almost 14 years.. hold its charge in any weather.. now where the hell they fooked up with today's tools??


Same planned obsolescence the water heater manufacturers are using.

They don't make money on products that last.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

im guessing someone loves milwaukee hmm


----------

